# 2000 morbark tornado 13 or vermeer bc1400 ????



## jonb101 (Feb 18, 2013)

The morbark has 700hrs and the bc1400 has 1000 what would you choose???

Help me out this is my first chipper purchase.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 18, 2013)

Depends on price. I have been most impressed by the bandit 1390xp though if I was going to buy a chipper that size. What is the weight difference between the morbark and vermeer? What is the difference in the overall condition? How old are each?

Mike


----------



## deevo (Feb 18, 2013)

jonb101 said:


> The morbark has 700hrs and the bc1400 has 1000 what would you choose???
> 
> Help me out this is my first chipper purchase.



Stay far away from those BC1400's! There is a reason they don't make em anymore! Do a search. Go with the morbark


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Feb 20, 2013)

as someone who services chippers for a living i would recommend staying away from the vermeer and the morbark. morbark has major feed problems with those machines and the vermeer is just JUNK. look into other brands !!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

Whatever you do, DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.


----------



## jonb101 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I have decided to go with the morbark 

It is a 2000 tornado 13 with only 461 hours on it was owned by the city of LA

I hope I made a good choice.


----------



## deevo (Feb 20, 2013)

jonb101 said:


> So I have decided to go with the morbark
> 
> It is a 2000 tornado 13 with only 461 hours on it was owned by the city of LA
> 
> I hope I made a good choice.



Good choice Jon


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whatever you do, DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.



So i got a email from Tri state. He said he is gonna sue me for speaking my mind and for warning people about him.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 22, 2013)

That Morbark is no good. I just sold a chipper to a guy who looked at it, said it was crap. There is an older M13 in my yard that is beat to hell, he looked at it and said its in better shape then that one. I have seen a lot of 13's coming out of the City of LA, they tend to have low hours on the meter but have cracked frames, welds all over the place and not in very good condition. The the 17 or 18 k they are asking you could do a lot better.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 22, 2013)

deevo said:


> Stay far away from those BC1400's! There is a reason they don't make em anymore! Do a search. Go with the morbark



The BC1400 is not the BC1500, very popular. The Morbark model 13 is not the M15, also very popular.
All chippers have there problems, mostly depending on how they have been used.
The Vermeer has a weak drum that caused problems when used to hard and not maintained properly.
The early 13's clogged real easy.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 24, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> The BC1400 is not the BC1500, very popular. The Morbark model 13 is not the M15, also very popular.
> All chippers have there problems, mostly depending on how they have been used.
> The Vermeer has a weak drum that caused problems when used to hard and not maintained properly.
> The early 13's clogged real easy.



Damn-it! Where I wrote "not" I meant to write "now". Completely changes what I was trying to say.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 6, 2013)

jonb101 said:


> So I have decided to go with the morbark
> 
> It is a 2000 tornado 13 with only 461 hours on it was owned by the city of LA
> 
> I hope I made a good choice.



So, how'd it go with the chipper??
Did it workout?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> So i got a email from Tri state. He said he is gonna sue me for speaking my mind and for warning people about him.



I wasn't aware one could be sued for telling the truth. If he doesn't like what folks say about him, then he should change his ways. I can't ever remember thinking he gave correct advice about equipment. Tried to rep ya, but gotta spread it some more first.

Rick


----------



## jonb101 (Mar 7, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> So, how'd it go with the chipper??
> Did it workout?



I ended up getting the morbark it will go to work next week ill let you know how it does.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I wasn't aware one could be sued for telling the truth. If he doesn't like what folks say about him, then he should change his ways. I can't ever remember thinking he gave correct advice about equipment. Tried to rep ya, but gotta spread it some more first.
> 
> Rick



just so you know i am joe, i own TriState Forestry equipment, we sell over 1000 trucks a year. cant keep everyone happy. take a look at our web site, see some of the equipment we offer. then look around at some of our competitors. we provide the highest quality equipment in the industry , hands down. just ask our outher 999 satisfied customers from last year alone


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> just so you know i am joe, i own TriState Forestry equipment, we sell over 1000 trucks a year. cant keep everyone happy. take a look at our web site, see some of the equipment we offer. then look around at some of our competitors. we provide the highest quality equipment in the industry , hands down. just ask our outher 999 satisfied customers from last year alone



FIRST OFF IF YOUR GONNA ADVERTISE ON HERE, YOU SHOULD PAY TO BE A SPONSER LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.

You probably should make that 998 customers, because i am sure the guy from colorado won't give you a good review. Just say!

I still wanna know why you dont give the customer a copy of the boom and dielectric test paperwork, which it is requied by law for the owner of the truck to keep filed.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> FIRST OFF IF YOUR GONNA ADVERTISE ON HERE, YOU SHOULD PAY TO BE A SPONSER LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> You probably should make that 998 customers, because i am sure the guy from colorado won't give you a good review. Just say!
> 
> I still wanna know why you dont give the customer a copy of the boom and dielectric test paperwork, which it is requied by law for the owner of the truck to keep filed.



OSHA requires a tamper proof metal tag to be displayed in the rear window. every truck we sell includes this placard. i dont know what paper work your speaking of


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> OSHA requires a tamper proof metal tag to be displayed in the rear window. every truck we sell includes this placard. i dont know what paper work your speaking of



There should be papers that state what was inspected, what kv at what length of time. Everyone that i have spoke to thats gets there boom inspected, gets this paperwork.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> There should be papers that state what was inspected, what kv at what length of time. Everyone that i have spoke to thats gets there boom inspected, gets this paperwork.



ummm NO, that info is all on the metal tag.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> ummm NO, that info is all on the metal tag.



That tag must be the size of two note book pages. Post a pic of this so called metal tag. Prove me wrong, please!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

Center Section telling requirements for writen records. If you have to keep these records for 4 years, do you scrap off the sticker and put it in your filing cabinet?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

Some info on annual inspections from bucket truck.org. Check out the last paragraph. 

Aerial Device Test and Inspection


Properly maintained and tested aerial devices are essential to the safe and economical operation of a fleet. Operators and their co-workers rely on the aerial devices to perform structurally, mechanically, functionally and dielectrically as intended.

WHY SHOULD AERIAL DEVICES BE TESTED?

Aerial devices have been designed and built with adequate safety factors however in-service accidents, overloads, and fatigue can cause problems to develop. Also, regular annual inspections are required by OSHA and ANSI. A thorough, regularly scheduled inspection and test program can identify developing problems before they cause injuries or downtime. Early identification of defects are less expensive to repair than if they are left to develop into major failures. Many equipment managers have experienced substantial monetary savings by using written test reports to obtain competitive quotations for repairing, rebuilding, and remounting. 

I. STRUCTURAL TESTS

A. Visual Inspection: A complete inspection of accessible areas including:

1. Outriggers; Pads, structure, welds, bolts, hoses, cylinders, valves, pins and retainers.

2. Chassis; Truck frame, aerial sub-frame, suspension, PTO, pintle hook, and components of the brake, steering, electrical, air, hydraulic, exhaust, and cooling systems.

3. Pedestal; Mounting bolts and welds, pedestal structure, diagonal brace, attachment welds or pins, hydraulic swivel joint, hydraulic components, swing drive gearbox mounting bolts, backlash between swing pinion or bullgear, electric collector ring and brushes and lower control operation.

4. Rotation Bearing; Upper and lower bearing attachment weld and bolts, vertical movement of bearing, and proper torque on accessible bearing bolts.

5. Turntable; Turntable structure, bucket leveling cables, leveling cylinders, compensating chains or sprockets, and hydraulic system components.

6. Lower Boom; Boom structure, welds, lift cylinders and attachment, hydraulic system, leveling cables or rods, upper or extend cylinder and attachment, pushlinks, boom rest supports, tie-down straps, lower insulator and mounting, extension roller assembly and wear pads.

7. Elbow; Elbow structure, hydraulic hoses and leveling cables.

8. Upper Boom (Extension); Structure, welds, leveling cables or rods, wear pads, upper insulator and mounting, hydraulic lines and components, jib structure and mounting, tool circuit hoses and fittings, pole claw arms and mounting brackets.

9. Platform (Bucket); Mounting bracket bolts, leveling system, exterior condition, control operation and hydraulic lines and components.

10. Digger and Auger; Digger mounting arm and housing, gearbox, auger, digger wind-up bracket or rope, auger stop bracket, lock mechanism and control operation.

11. Winch; Mounting brackets, bolts, pins; gearbox, hydraulic components, load line, and controls.

12. General; Load rating chart, electrical hazard placards, MADDDC placards and upper or lower control operation placards.

The visual inspection includes removal of inspection cover plates as necessary to do a thorough job.

B. Acoustic Emission (AE) Test: AE is the accepted industry method for testing fiberglass and steel structures. The AE test includes attaching sensitive sensors to the structural fiberglass and metal components from the bucket down to the outrigger or chassis subframe. A test load of 1-1/2 or 2 times the rated load (specified by customer) is applied to the boom. A computer system monitors sounds emitted by defects that are growing during the test load. The computer selects the critical noise emissions and prints a summary report.

C. Magnetic Particle Inspection: Magnetic particle is a nondesctructive test method used to identify surface cracks on ferrous material. It is perfromed on all critical welds, plates and castings of items listed in Part B during the visual inspection.

D. Dye Penetrant Inspection: Dye penetrant is a nondestructive test method used to identify surface cracks and works on any structural surface including all critical welds, plates, castings made of non-ferrous material and any area requiring verification in Part C or Part E.

E. Ultrasonic Inspection: Ultrasonics is a nondestructive test method used to detect flaws in accessible critical pins. Use of ultrasonics reduces the number of pins that have to be removed for inspection. Pins with flat end surfaces and do not have drilled holes are best suited for ultrasonics.

F. Torque Testing: Torque testing all critical fasteners in accessible areas including upper and lower rotation bearing, swing gearbox, boom connections, and platform mounting.

II. FUNCTIONAL and OPERATIONAL TEST

A functional and operational test is performed to check the operation of controls, bearings, pins, bushings, cylinders, holding valves, bucket leveling mechanisms, outriggers, etc. This test will also find worn swing bearings or gearboxes, worn pins or bushings, and loose fasteners critical to the operation of the aerial.

III. DIELECTRIC TEST (AC OR DC)

A dielectric test up to 100kV as specified by ANSI standards. The dielectri test verifies the electrical insulating strength in the FRP upper and lower booms, bucket, liners, FRP extensions on digger derricks, tool circuits, and upper control system.

IV. OPTIONAL TESTS

Dielectric Tests: Bucket liners; Hydraulic oil to ASTM D1816 standards; Hotsticks.

Oil Spectroanalysis: Chemical analysis of oil in engines, transmissions, and hydraulic systems. Determines type and amount of contamination.

DOT Inspection: A thorough inspection of the chassis as specified by Federal or State DOT. Includes a DOT sticker and one page report.

Stability Tests: Performed to meet the requirements of OSHA/ANSI specifications.

Thickness Testing: Ultrasonic thickness testing is a nondestructive test method used to determine thickness of materials where thickness is critical and difficult to measure with mechanical test equipment.

V. REPORT and CERTIFICATION

Defects found during the inspection and tests are classified for degree of severity and printed on a computerized report. Ttechnicians will review the report with the customer designated representative. A signed and dated copy of the test report listing the defects discussed is left with the representative.

The report is reviewed by staff engineers and the final report is mailed to the designated customer representative. The testing company retains a copy of the test report on file. Units that need rework require verification of repair or retest in the customer file.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like somebody needs to review his maintenance practices.....................


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 8, 2013)

*Cal-Osha*

I don't know any bucket truck dealers or even owners or even inspection services that run all those test on a bucket truck in their annual inspection. The Cal-OSHA inspections, that are NOT mandatory, consist of a weighted bleed down test, dialectic test, visual inspection for cracks, missing parts, decal, safety hardware and op manual. There may be a few other things but not much. If you pass, you get a sticker to put in the window and a full report that the own keeps with
his records. Its really no big deal. And again, its not mandatory just a damn good idea.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 8, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> I don't know any bucket truck dealers or even owners or even inspection services that run all those test on a bucket truck in their annual inspection. The Cal-OSHA inspections, that are NOT mandatory, consist of a weighted bleed down test, dialectic test, visual inspection for cracks, missing parts, decal, safety hardware and op manual. There may be a few other things but not much. If you pass, you get a sticker to put in the window and a full report that the own keeps with
> his records. Its really no big deal. And again, its not mandatory just a damn good idea.



In pa its mandatory.


----------



## jonb101 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can you guys tell me what is the safest "rpm" to run the morbark tornado 13?


----------

